# boy names start with C or J



## letia659

I want to know all the boy names you can think of that start with a C or a J excluding Jacob. but only names you like! thanks!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

*C Names*
Corey
Cyle
Caleb
Colton
Connor
Carson

*J Names*
Joseph (Joe)
John
Jordan
Jayden


----------



## Aidedhoney

Here goes off the top off my head

Campbell
Connor
Cameron
Caleb
Colin
Christopher
Carl
Christian
Corey


Joseph
Jack
John
James
Joe
Jake


----------



## Tasha

I love Caelum x


----------



## nataliecn

Caden
Callum
Caleb
Carter
Chase
Christopher
Conrad
Connor

Joshua
Jayden
Jarrod 
Justin
Jeffrey


----------



## MUMOF5

Caleb
Cole
Cameron

Joseph
Joe
Jake
Jonny


----------



## hancake100

I really LOVE the name Callum!! :happydance:
This is my choice for if I have a boy!! 
:hug:


----------



## letia659

well we already had a name but DH is going off it so we are looking for names again but baby will be called Lucas we just need a name to go with it.
DH loves Joseph but Im not convinced (yet)
I like James but he isnt convinced 
I havent really found any C names that I absolutly love but DH has suggested Cannon??and Cain 
I do like Caleb but a friend that is having a girl was going to name hers that if it was a boy but I still think that would be stepping on her toes IYKWIM!
Jayden is out due to friends kids have that name
Jake is out as we have a son named Jacob who is half the time called Jake 
reason we want a J or C name is so that if its a J baby can have DH's initial JLJ and with the C he could have my initials LCJ our son has DH's initials so I thought it would be nice for this one to have mine but DH thinks seeing as its a boy they should stick with JLJ.

so far Im kinda liking 
Joshua
Jared
Jack 

with a name starting with J Lucas would be the middle name and C Lucas would be the first name if that helps on suggestions.


----------



## letia659

oh and somehow I forgot another choice we were throwing around was Jeremiah but Im thinking that would be such a long name it would be Jeremiah Lucas Jenkins seem to long or not??


----------



## Beautywithin

Caiden
Coal
Carl/Carlton
Conner
Coby


James
John
Jay/Jason
Jack
Jimmy


----------



## letia659

ok so me and DH have been narrowing the names down here is what we are considering so far

original name we picked is Zander Lucas Jenkins then we went to Lucas Zander but now DH isnt liking it so the other name we are considering are (but to me Zander is not out yet) 
Jeremiah Lucas Jenkins- we both like DH's name is Jeremy so its like his name
James Lucas Jenkins- I like but DH isnt wanting it
Joseph Lucas Jenkins- DH's pick
Lucas Keller Jenkins- DH's pick Keller is a family name
Jared Lucas Jenkins- my pick
Jaron Lucas Jenkins- DH's pick 
Lucas Cain Jenkins- we both kinda like
Lucas Caden Jenkins- my pick

we are still up for suggestions but this is the list so far so out of these what is your favorite?? the only definate name here is Lucas!


----------



## sarah1989

Cameron
Christopher
Corey
Christian
Caleb

Jaxson
Jaylen
Jered
Joshua
James
Jesse
James
Jordan
Johnathan
Josiah
Jeremie

For Your List Right Above:
Lucas Keller Jenkins
Jeremiah Lucas Jenkins
Jared Lucas Jenkins

And in that order 

Best of Luck :hug:


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor
Callum
Caleb
Caiden

James
Joshua
Jake


----------



## moomoo

Caleb and Jared - I love them as they are both names of members of Kings of Leon hahaha xxx


----------



## Sparkling

How about Charlie? x


----------



## Shelby2007

I love Jayce or Jaime and Caleb!

We were thinking of naming our boy Caleb Jayce.. lol. But now have decided on another name!


----------



## mommy43

cody

from your list i like jared :)


----------



## Tasha

I really like Jared too, its a bit unusual but not too out there.

I have a friend who is having a baby called Cohen, also like Cooper, and Clovis.


----------

